# Evinrude Outboard



## dave6330 (Aug 16, 2006)

I just picked up a used Evenirude (2.3 hp / model HE2RENR) this weekend for my dingy. Does anyone have any experience with this particular model?


----------



## Iflyka200s (Oct 3, 2007)

None with that motor.... I have a Yamaha 4...

I did find a good place for online parts.... (nice people) bestboatparts....

No relation to me but a good source of parts...


----------



## jgeissinger (Feb 25, 2002)

*Evinrude*

That is a 1992 Evinrude 2.3. Trouble free motors. No real tune up other than new gas and a new Champion QL87YC spark plug. Was there anything specific you had a question about?


----------



## dave6330 (Aug 16, 2006)

I bought it without an owner's manual. When I cranked it up (attached to my 8 foot inflatable dink) it was in gear and thrusting! Good thing I was down low or I'd have taken a dunk - not good this time of year up here. I have to believe that there's something akin to a 'neutral', but I couldn't find it. Pushes the boat REAL well once it's going, it just seems a little abrupt, starting off like that.


----------



## jgeissinger (Feb 25, 2002)

*Evinrude*

I am pretty sure that your model does not have any sort of shift mechanism. It does just start in gear. That is very common for the smaller outboards. I have had a couple of these type motors ( a Johnson and a Suzuki) and they really aren't a problem if you make sure not to give it very much throttle when you start it. After it has been warmed up it should easily start first pull at a low throttle setting. Good luck.


----------



## dave6330 (Aug 16, 2006)

I suppose it'll be something I'll have to get used to. I just don't want that 'steep learning curve putting me overboard.

Thanks for your great info, though.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## mountforever (Apr 19, 2009)

*how do i get it to start though?*

I'm having problems with my Evinrude 2.3 hp HE2RENR engine. I can't get it to turn over. It has good compression. But just doesn't want to start. I'm turing the fuel switch on the side to on, putting the throttle to the circle area, opening up the choke and then nothing no matter how hard I pull. any tips? I had it running last weekend but not this weekend. Hmmmm.....:laugher


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

Spark or fuel.


----------



## mountforever (Apr 19, 2009)

*definitely not fuel*

i'm using the 89 octane than evinrude recommends. new fuel every time. must be spark. where are they located on this? when i take the hood off i can't see them. they must be under something. thanks for the help. don't have the manual yet.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Looks like this? I am going to ask a silly Question, Have you remembered to open the vent on the tank cap?


----------



## mountforever (Apr 19, 2009)

looks exactly like that. and yes the red vent cap is open....not that silly of a question.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

In my experience a motor will start fine with the tank vent closed... and then stall in the least convenient segment of your trip out of the marina.

I'm not familiar with this model; what year is it? One cylinder? I've got to think the plugs should be easy to locate


----------



## mountforever (Apr 19, 2009)

*spark plugs*

i'm sure i can get the plugs at west marine. but was wondering where on the engine they are...and how to test them?


----------



## jgeissinger (Feb 25, 2002)

There is only one spark plug, it can't be that hard to get to. When you do, don't test it. Throw it away and go to an auto parts store and get a new one. See earlier post for the Champion number. You might try pulling the fuel line off the carb and see if fuel flows freely with the fuel petcock open. As has already been said, all you need is spark and fuel.


----------



## mountforever (Apr 19, 2009)

any sites online for getting the manual to this and other motors?


----------



## AlanBrown (Dec 20, 2007)

I had a 3hp Evinrude a while back. Great little, lightweight motor. I'd probably still be using it today if it hadn't been stolen off my boat in Nassau.

Shortly after I bought it I couldn't get it started, no matter how many times I pulled the cord or cleaned the spark plug. Finally, I took it back to the dealer. He found that there was no spark and traced the problem back to a broken magneto wire. He fixed it under warranty and I never had another problem.

If you've ruled out fuel as the cause of your problem, the next step is to check for spark. Pick-up a new spark plug, as has been suggested. However, before screwing the new one back into the engine, hook it up to the spark plug wire, pull the cord, and see if you get a spark at the tip of the plug. You'll probably have to do this at night or in a darkened area in order to see the spark. No spark, no chance of getting it started. Got spark, check your fuel system again. Fuel OK, time to visit a professional.

Good luck!


----------



## mountforever (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks- that's a huge help!


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

Outboard motor spark tests.

To check the serviceability of a spark plug--

1)Place the plug to be checked in the palm of your hand
2)Extend your hand over the water
3)Turn your hand palm down for 5 seconds
4)Look in you hand and if the plug is still there it is good

To check for spark intensity--

1)Remove plug wire from plug
2)Have girlfriend hold
3)Have girlfriend place other hand on motor
4)Crank motor
5)the spark can be determined by the volume of the 
shriek and the amount of obsenities.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

timebandit said:


> 1)Place the plug to be checked in the palm of your hand
> 2)Extend your hand over the water
> 3)Turn your hand palm down for 5 seconds
> 4)Look in you hand and if the plug is still there it is good


I use the same check for the plugs on my antigravity drive. Easy to perform and very reliable; I do it at least once per season.


----------

